# InkSoft Introduces Commenting Function For Web Stores



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Take engaging customers and initiating conversation about your products and projects to a new level with the quick and easy addition of a commenting function to any InkSoft-powered web store. This newly added capability enables you to provide an opportunity for customers to share their support for causes and events with others on your site and beyond. 

It only takes a few clicks to set up this valuable marketing feature. Just follow a few simple steps to create an account with Disqus, a free service that enables you to embed or attach a commenting tool inside your store. Then log on and go to Settings to add Disqus to your site and automatically configure your URL. 

Select the appropriate code (UC) and then copy-paste the script that’s presented onto your site under Expand Store Content. Hit Save, and you’re ready to go. 

You also can use Facebook, Google Plus, and Twitter to initiate your Disqus account, and customers can join the discussion from these media. They also can publish and share individual comments and reply to them. 

This makes it a great way to spark conversation—especially among those with shared interests and supporting similar causes, who are the core fundraising market. Additionally, you have the opportunity to review the account as moderator. You’ll be notified when a comment is posted and be able to approve, delete, and respond. 

See how easy it is to add this new dimension to your customer interface and what it can do for your business in a short video at 
Pro Tip: Add a commenting feature to your InkSoft Site | InkSoft.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at Online T-Shirt Designer & Business Software for Printers.


----------

